# Neon Tetra's food



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

I got 10 Neon Tetras in my 45 gallon planted tank. I tried feed them with fish flakes,pellet and bloodworms but no response from them...can anybody tell me what is their favourite food?thanks.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

They should happily eat all of those foods. The pellets may be a little hard for them to consume quickly and may spoil on the bottom (depending on who you got down there to clean up). They like blood worms too. Again, you shouldn't have any problem having them accept any of those foods. If they don't eat again, don't feed them for a day and a half or so. 

Then feed em. You may feel like your doing them some injustice or starving them, but they'll be fine.


Good Luck.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You don't maybe mean freezedried bloodworms?
Pellets is a waste on small fish.

I had to feed my fish frozen and freezedried at the same time to get them to make the connection that the brown stuff is food.

Now they take it readily...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

and sometimes you have to give them some privacy.


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Ok it's either 1 of 2 things.

1. They are not fully acclimated and are just getting used to the tank.

2. They have neon tetra disease and you are going to see 1 die off one at a time, or might have other parasites. Usually happens with wild caught tetra's.

To treat number 2 you would have to put nila-gram in your tank and treat it for 48 hours. Raise the temperature slightly helps with the parasites. 

I had this problem too with my cardinals then they started dying off slowly 1 at a time. I treated the tank wil nila gram now they look like pirahna's at the surface of the water chomping on raw meat.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I would be concerned if they started dying one by one as well. This happened to me once, two years ago.

Updates?


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes you should be concerned, because eventually all of themw ill die off. So once you see one die treat the tank ASAP.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You should notice a fading of their colours if it is NTD.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Um? Today i went to see my aquarium and i discover that all neon tetra has dissapear! :shock:


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Ace said:


> Um? Today i went to see my aquarium and i discover that all neon tetra has dissapear! :shock:


Well what other tankmates do you keep with them? How many did you keep?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is a little more info on Neon Tetra Disease:

http://www.planet-pets.com/newsarticles/neontetradisease.htm

Bubba, I am not sure your Cardinals suffered from NTD. Cardinals are the only Tetra immune to the effects on NTD, believe it or not!
NTD is incurable. I had a case of it rip through my Kerri Blue Tetras. I treated with a combination of QuickCure and Naladixic acid. I managed to save two of twelve fish. I an not sure it was the medication or a couple of fish that managed not to contract the illness.

Mike


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Gouramies,Guppies,Swordtails and Mollys only. :? they aren't big enough to make the neon tetra in their stomach..


----------



## NyCzBuBba (Nov 16, 2003)

Well wether or not if it was curable or incurable, I still stopped them from dying. I am just stating from my experience. I don't know how are they immune to it? I think that cardinals and neons are very similar besides for the fact that the cardinals are more red.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

... Please delete


----------

